
Paperlike 3: E-ink Monitor with 13.3”, 2200*1650 Resolution - stealthcat
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/paperlike-3-a-smart-e-ink-monitor-save-your-eyes-iphone-computers#/
======
Yunqing
DASUNG's 3rd Generation E-ink Monitor-Paperlike 3 (Paperlike HD), 13.3” E-ink
Screen (Carta & Flexible), 2200*1650 Retina Display. Just Like a Real Paper.
Fast nearly as LCD. No Back Light. No Blue Light. No Screen Flash. You can
Type, Code, Browse the Web, etc. Work well with any Equipment (HDMI). Support
PC/ Mac/ iPhone/ iPad and so on.

------
hatsunearu
I admit I have a limited knowledge of E-ink displays, but having high refresh
rates on E-ink monitors may cause ghosting, burn-ins and other undesirable
effects.

I wouldn't trust this guy to last a long time.

